# the victim candy cane



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Instagram


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Awwww, they're so cute! Are they babies, or are parrotlets tiny?


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Griff said:


> Awwww, they're so cute! Are they babies, or are parrotlets tiny?


&#128512; No they are adults, parrotlets are tiny. Tiny monsters lol &#128540;.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

That's cute. They seem very playful.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Parrotlets are like very mini Amazon's. And they believe they are as big as an amazon. They can be the sweetest things in the world one moment, then act like they are going to rip your face off the next. 

But as long as you show no fear, they are awesome! I love both my parrotlets, love their little attitudes and everything about them.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

JWKnight said:


> Parrotlets are like very mini Amazon's. And they believe they are as big as an amazon. They can be the sweetest things in the world one moment, then act like they are going to rip your face off the next.
> 
> But as long as you show no fear, they are awesome! I love both my parrotlets, love their little attitudes and everything about them.


Yeah parrotlets can be a handful at times due to their territory aggression but they are also very entertaining, affectionate, and smart! And well just plain adorable❤. I can't even get my EBs to go to the bowl where the fresh food is let alone try it lol!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Adorable as always, Amber!

Peachy was banging his candy cane all around the cage so hard yesterday evening I thought it was going to hit him and knock him right off his perch. :laughing:*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*They are so cute, they're like little jelly beans *


----------

